# Intel 7265 WLAN and onboard COM port issue

## eric101

Hi, Everyone,

I have the Intel 7265 WLAN and COM port problem on the Intel Broadwell system , there are some issue which we have been found below.

1.WLAN is not work.

2.COM port is not work.

OS : Gentoo amd64-minimal-20140925

/x86-minimal-20140923

CPU: Intel i5-5300U

Graphic : Intel HD Graphics 5500

Wireless : Intel wireless 7265AC

If any know about this problem?

Please kindly help on it, thanks

----------

## charles17

 *eric101 wrote:*   

> If any know about this problem?
> 
> Please kindly help on it, thanks

 See https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

----------

## olger901

Could you provide some more information?

- Is the COM port on your motherboard or is it a USB to serial converter?

- Did you configure your kernel and character devices properly?

- Did you install the firmware package?

----------

